# night trolling



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Has anyone trolled the edge or past 5 miles out at night? If so what kind of luck have you had.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I havent, I really never thought about it! Intresting idea? I know night drift fishing (at night)is GREAT!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It works better than you you may think. Lure selection is critical though with color being the main factor. That's it.....I've said enough.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, within five miles, besides kings and perhaps the occasional Mahi, what would you be targeting? Do some of the other pelagics that tend to stay further offshore come in closer at night or something?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Ok, within five miles, besides kings and perhaps the occasional Mahi, what would you be targeting? Do some of the other pelagics that tend to stay further offshore come in closer at night or something?


Only when the bouy lights come on.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

I was really wondering if the tuna bite gets hot at night. However, I would be interested to see if wahoo bite at night. As for lures is it a color thing or glow in the dark thing? I think how many lines to troll would be difficult since it would be hard to see what the spread is doing.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The Langeeee said:


> I was really wondering if the tuna bite gets hot at night. However, I would be interested to see if wahoo bite at night. As for lures is it a color thing or glow in the dark thing? I think how many lines to troll would be difficult since it would be hard to see what the spread is doing.



I would think a dark lure like a blue/black or black/purple would be appropriate for night. I have never trolled at night either, but I bet on a full moon there is a lot of potential.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have trolled at night with a variety of lures. Chuggers that splash a lot are ok on bright nights but lures that glow in the dark are what's going to be hit on a regular basis. I use luminous skirts and tuck a small cylume stick under there too.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Solid black with a glowstick flossed in place about 6ft ahead of it


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Esca in a squid skirt*

I like to troll ESCA flashers inside a squid skirt or on the lip of a clear bodied Stretch 40 or 50. 

If you aren't familiar with ESCAs, you should be. They also work great on a jig when fishing for YF and BF. AJ's, snapper and grouper too.

I've been using ESCAS for 4 years now and they are always in my night fishing box. They are sudden death on Hogfish if you use a hunk of shrimp.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

would you use a glow stick with live bait? i plan to try night trolling and drifting this year. sounds fun.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

While I've never set out to troll at night, I have done some moving around out there and pulled a few lures. Including pulling a full spread all night one time. Not so much as a rigger pop. I didn't use any lights. I'd try it again though given the right situation...


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I would think a dark lure like a blue/black or black/purple would be appropriate for night. I have never trolled at night either, but I bet on a full moon there is a lot of potential.


 We should do an evening trip later this month or early april to test it out.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> We should do an evening trip later this month or early april to test it out.



I'm cool with that, we need some good weather!


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Those of you who have trolled at night, what have you caught?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I have trolled at night while traveling and never had a bite. We usually use a mold craft wide range with a small glow stick inside and another 6 feet up the leader. We don't put a lot of effort into it. The lures usually get covered up with grass. I have heard that the guys in south Florida are getting quiet a few swordfish bites doing it. They are using lure/bait combos and trolling 5.5 to 6 knots. I think if you put in a good effort you would get some bites.


----------

